# Daiwa Millionaire CT



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

I recently got an old worn Millionaire from Firespider and decided to have a go at Ct..ing it. Went out to the field across from the house with it stuck on my RS1569. I tried low reel, but couldn't shoot straight that way. That was the first time I've tried that one and I really need to work on it. Put it up to high reel and was plesantly surprised. The thing went quite well. Here's a couple of pictures.

Bill

<a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i97.photobucket.com/albums/l219/wbstarling/Daiwa%20Millionaire/IMGP0216.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting"></a>

<a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i97.photobucket.com/albums/l219/wbstarling/Daiwa%20Millionaire/IMGP0218.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting"></a>


----------



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

*CT Update*

I went to the airport field after church and took a fling with the Daiwa CT on my RS1569. 152 Paces! My measuring paces are 36", so, needless to say, I was shocked! That's a little better than I did last week with Clyde's Blue Yonder and Inferno (or was it the Fusion?). I guess you never know where your treasures may lie. I think I may try hopping up a Penn No.9 next time.

Bill :beer:


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

If it spins smooth and fast..it dont have to be purty


----------



## Connman (Apr 14, 2001)

The Daiwa Millionaire is very similar to the early abu's , end tension and brake blocks . they cast just as well , you don't have to have ultracast spools and mags to cast a long way . A few years back my longest cast of the season was done on an otg cast using a 4HM which I had bought for $1 at a yard sale .


----------



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

*Very Similar*



Connman said:


> The Daiwa Millionaire is very similar to the early abu's , end tension and brake blocks . they cast just as well , you don't have to have ultracast spools and mags to cast a long way . A few years back my longest cast of the season was done on an otg cast using a 4HM which I had bought for $1 at a yard sale .



This thing is all but a knock off of a 6000 series ABU. I haven't tried, but I wouldn't be at all surprised if many, if not all, of the parts are interchangable. I'll take all I can get for $1. 

Bill


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*I should have known....*

Man, I dont remember that millionaire in there in that deal....

Just kidding. Glad it worked for you bill.

Sorry I missed your call about casting, I was, very well, busy you might say...
Ill call you.


----------



## striperswiper (Nov 30, 2004)

is that the 6hm ct converted i got one coming and dont even know what it looks like


----------



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

*It's a 6B*



striperswiper said:


> is that the 6hm ct converted i got one coming and dont even know what it looks like


It's a 6B model. Chrome finish like a chrome Rocket, but pitted and scuffed up pretty well. I would take another one in an instant. I think they also made a 7 size which I guess is the size of an ABU 7000. The thing is that all I have done is clean the reel and take away the levelwind. I might add that I certianly am not a great caster by any strech of the meaning. 

Bill


----------

